# Traning



## elizza (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi,

Sorry have been away for a while, im really stressed. Hoping to get some solution soon. I have 6 budgies for around 3 months now, some of them are around 6 to 7 months old and a few are close to a year old, my husband and I take a lot of care in terms of their diet, hygiene, etc; but lately my husband has been loosing his patience as the budgies are not warming up to him and get scared when he wants to interact with them, they are comfortable when he hand feeds them or cleans their cage, but they just dont want to play or respond to him otherwise. I told him its gonna maybe take a while till they completely trust him, but he's thinks that as they grow older they are starting to get distant from him, not sure how to sort this out, please help ! Me on the other hand is ok with their non responsive or non friendly behavior. Plus my budgies fight a lot !! We have a big cage fit for 6 budgies. 

Thanks & Regards,
Elizza :sad3:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

The fact that they don't get frightened when you clean, and feed and water them, is an indication that they have learned to trust you both. Having said that, it takes a much higher level of trust, and a non flock situation to accomplish the kind of bond your husband seems to have in mind. 

This site is loaded with taming/training/bonding info and advice, which help's when it comes to understanding bird behavior. I have four budgies that were all hand tame when I got them but since I keep them as a flock, they prefer each other' company over me. They will eat out of my hand, step up, and are not afraid of me, but that is about it. I have a cockatiel that has bonded with me and enjoys riding on my shoulder, having me rub his head and face, etc. If your husband desires a bond with a pet bird, he needs to pretty much be that bird's flockmate, because given the choice, a bird will pick another bird over a human...

As far as the fighting goes, what is your sex ratio ? You have birds approaching and already at maturity, and if your ratio isn't even, you are likely to see the problems increase.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello, Elizza! 

Given the fact you have 6 budgies that have been living as a flock it's only natural for them to prefer their own company and to not be as receptive to you and your husband.
While the process of gaining trust and establishing a bond in a flock scenario is more difficult and time consuming, it's still possible to work with your budgies and make them at least finger tamed.
This of course requires a lot of time and patience.

You mention your budgies fight a lot, that is not good. Budgies need to be on stress free environment and the constant fighting can escalate, turn into vicious fighting and you can end up with injured or dead birds.
It's important to pay attention to your flock's dynamics and separate the birds causing the fights and for that you will need at least one extra cage.

I have a total of 8 budgies and prefer to house 2 budgies per cage in order to avoid flighting and further problems. 

I'm moving your thread to the Training and Bonding section of the forums.
You will find all the info and tips on how to form a bond and tame your budgies by checking the stickies on this section of Talk Budgies.


----------



## elizza (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks Aluz & Jonah for your prompt and helpful reply. Jonah I have 2 females and 4 males. Is that a problem ?? Aluz i will take a detailed look at the taming/bonding sections, thanks


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

elizza said:


> Thanks Aluz & Jonah for your prompt and helpful reply. Jonah I have 2 females and 4 males. Is that a problem ?? Aluz i will take a detailed look at the taming/bonding sections, thanks


I wouldn't think that ratio would be as big a problem as if you had more females than males. The fact that your having fighting though, need's to be addressed as Aluz has said. Perhap's seperating the males and females will end the problem, or pairing them as Aluz mentioned....


----------



## elizza (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks for your response, I think I have figured why they are fighting as I kept a close watch since yesterday, the males are fighting for their female pairs, as the 2 females have chosen their partners the single males are fighting and literally chasing the other males all over the cage that are trying to bond with the females and vice versa !! So much like human teens...lol....anyway I think I'll leave the 2 couples in one cage and buy another cage for the 2 stags !!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm glad you have figured out a better housing situation for your budgies. 
To avoid further issues it would even be better to house each pair on their own cage and the two boys on a 3rd cage.
Good luck with everything!


----------

